
Ask HN: Is there a more free version of the interwebs being worked on? - dfps
Recently with all the news about cracking down on unpopular speech, I think there will be more interest in another version of the internet (if there isn&#x27;t already great interest) where there is free speech for all and perhaps less corporatism in platforms (although of course there almost necessarily must (and probably should) be business on all forms of interwebs).<p>Is there already something like this people are working on that you can be a part of? I don&#x27;t want to join anything illegal, and my content is pretty tame, but I want to join what I suspect will probably be more of the future of interwebs, which will be one with more freedom of speech etc.
======
PaulHoule
How about

[https://www.torproject.org/docs/hidden-
services.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/docs/hidden-services.html.en)

------
Cozumel
Check out IPFS [https://github.com/ipfs/go-ipfs](https://github.com/ipfs/go-
ipfs)

It's the distributed web and it's the future, there's tons of videos on
youtube as well
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skMTdSEaCtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skMTdSEaCtA)

~~~
dfps
Thanks. Am watching this.

------
sova
Fully distributed wireless mesh network would be the evolutive step, but as
Big Telecomm controls not only the grid but also the things manufacturers are
urged to make, openly wireless-to-wireless cards may take a while to emerge.

~~~
dfps
Is this like the app the arabs used during the arab spring, where nations cut
off internet, so they used an app to share info using each other as a network?
I think there's also a radio-wave version of this, isn't there?

~~~
sova
Must be something of the sort. It's hard to have internet when the ISP decides
to turn off the main nexus, so that is my assumption but I have not asked
anyone from that conflict about the logistics so true intel on it would have
to wait. Radio-wave version... like a plug-and-play hub? It would be really
good to have this for a) remote areas, b) emergency times, c) social reform

~~~
dfps
Ok, so I have watched 2 of his videos and understand what he's explaining, but
what I don't understand is where the data is supposed to be stored. (I also
can't think of any ways for data to be stored except in big banks (hosting)
like it is now - Can you think of any?

I get that he's proposing all devices can access the web by accessing each
other (each device a port), but where are the websites located then? Where are
the videos stored?

